# Falls in chagrin!



## musclebeach22

Ok guys, time for me to let everyone in on a secret I've been keeping. For the past week I've been fishing under the falls in chagrin. "On fire" is about the only way I can describe it. Caught 4 on friday, 7 on saturday (and yes, it was cold...), 8 on Tuesday, and 3 today. Now that may not sound like a lot to some of you, but keep in mind, the longest I was there was on saturday. And that was only for 3 hrs. Been hitting it everyday after work around 3pm. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56

Nice job man! The chagrin has been on fire for Me too! Its been mostly smaller fish but today we got into much bigger ones.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491

Well that pretty much makes up my mind for Saturday's festivities. I won't poach your spot but I will ask what you're using.


----------



## musclebeach22

Here are the biggest fish from each day. Sorry I didn't load them in order. First pic was from saturday, second pic and third pic were same fish from tonight, forth pic was from yesterday, and the last pic was from friday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Nice job, beautiful colors on them, thanks for the pics, did you get any measurements?


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

Nice fish! I'm glad to see fish are all over the river. Maybe I'll hit up north chagrin with more confidence if they're all the way to chagrin falls. I've been skunked at the reservation every time I've gone this year.


----------



## musclebeach22

@ steelhead sniper, yes I did get measurements. The first fish went 26.5, the fish in the second and third pics went 28.25, the big hen in the forth pic was 31.25 and the fish in the lasg pic was 24.75

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Thundergut

Fished by the polo fields today, and caught nothing. Just nice to be out. Have to figure if they are all the way to the falls, they have to be through there, no? Then again, I am a rookie at this


----------



## KTkiff

I have not done well around the polo fields in limited attempts in two years.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I've was skunked at the polo fields the one time I went this year. But it's true that even a bad day fishing beats a good day working.


----------



## jiggin'fool

What area is the polo field area? Not real familiar with it... All I know is what the access maps on the DNR site call them.


----------



## musclebeach22

The polo fields are in hunting valley on the corner of rt. 87 and chagrin river road. Can't miss em! Some good holes but be careful and respectful, downstream about a couple hundred yards is the end of the park and beginning of private land. And let me say, the owners don't like visitors....upstream has some great slow deep water which is money right now with the water temp being so low. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

There was a nice spot further downstream way past the bridge that I found in the summer at the Polo fields. Given that admonition about property owners being miffed about trespassers I'd better look at google maps before trying that spot out.


----------



## musclebeach22

Are you familiar with the area around the polo fields? There is a big open field lines with pines in the back, that is the end of the public land

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool

Thanks be out by Todd field in the morning.... Anyone want to meet up pm me... Will check in the morning.


----------



## Hillbilly-Ogre

What Were You Using for Those Steelies?


----------



## nooffseason

Musclebeach, I don't really fish that area at all it's too far of a drive, but I'm really curious to what your post did to the attendance at your spot though. Personally I don't usually write about my locations, but still I'm curious as to how much this affected yours. Have you been back down there in the last few days? Im sure a huge obstruction like the falls in a stocked river is no secret to anyone that its going to hold fish, but still. Congrats on your catches for sure!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22

well, I had my fun and caught my fair share of fish, so I figured it was time to get the rest of the gang in on the fun. I have not been back there since I posted. I don't have a problem sharing spots....after I'm done fishing them  I'm sure there were a handful of people who tested the water up there, and I hope they at least hooked into half as many fish as I did. It was a pretty unreal experience. There are plenty of rivers in our area and hundreds of miles of fishable water. I have my honey holes but I've even been sharing those lately to guys new to the sport. Even after finding good water holding fish, there is still the whole issue on "how" to catch them. Sometimes, they wont take anything in the kitchen! And some of you guys were asking about baits...Everything. jig and maggot, jig and waxy, minnow, jig and minnow, jig and gulp minnow, jig and gulp maggot, egg sac, beads, nymphs, buggers, the smallest shrimp you can buy in the grocery store frozen section, roostertails, small cranks, nightcrawlers, redworms, butter worms, the gulp floating trout bait with some weight on it to get it down, bits of hot dog soaked in tuna fish oil, I have even caught them on beetles I found in the woods early season. Don't be afraid to try anything.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher

I applaud you for sharing. As a new guy in the sport I appreciate direction in where to fish and that gives me a better understanding of reading the water. But as anyone can attest, just because you know the spot a guy caught fish in doesn't guarantee you're going to catch anything. It also has to do with presentation, water temp, stream quality etc. Sometimes it's just due to old plain luck. 

And just because you stated you were under chagrin falls that doesn't necessarily give away your hole, there's a heck of a lot of river under chagrin falls


----------



## Flingnsting1

Hi, I'm new to the forum ... Figured I would give it a shot. I was wondering how the fishing at the dam is this time of year? I have been searching up and down the river since the dam broke in Gates Mills... Could ya point me in the right direction please? Thanks in advance..


----------



## musclebeach22

The dam? Where the dam used to be? That's all shale notion and doesn't hold fish very well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tbolures

Hi, I live about a 1/2 mile from downtown chagrin and was wondering if you have fished the falls lately and what you were using when you caught the steelhead. Also any tips on fishing down by the falls would be greatly appreciated. I'm a very experienced fisherman but definitely not with steelhead fishing. What time do you suggest going at and how should i set up my line like what kind of rig were you using?
Thanks, John


----------



## musclebeach22

Are you fly or spin fishing?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

If you wanted to try spinning tackle and was looking for a simple approach you can always throw spinners, small spoons, and crankbaits!
I personally use a drift float setup which is also very simple. Rig is a bobber, some split shot below the float to balance the float, and a couple piece to get your bait down. Then a hook of your choice, I generally use an octopus hook size 6-8# but will use from 4-12# depending on what bait.
For bait steelhead eggs, wax worms, jigs with wax worms, shiners, shrimp, and More
This is a general idea of some simple approaches that are proven to catch trout, Hope this helps


----------



## bman95

I live in downtown chagrin and tried below the falls several times and got nothing. I'd wait for some fresh fish to start running


----------



## creekcrawler

I gotta ask, how in the heck are you guys getting down there?
From the south side?


----------



## tbolures

Musclebeach, I am spin fishing


----------



## tbolures

Musclebeach, were you fishing directly below the falls or did you go down the river a ways and how far if you did. 
Thanks


----------



## tbolures

Please respond I'm going to give it a try tomorrow.


tbolures said:


> Musclebeach, were you fishing directly below the falls or did you go down the river a ways and how far if you did.
> Thanks


----------



## musclebeach22

Yes right under the falls but the river is going to be blown out and unfishable tomorrow

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22

@Tbolures are u able to send pm's yet?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tbolures

No not able to. How long after a big rain is it usually good to fish?


----------



## musclebeach22

I sent u a PM with my cell number. Feel free to call or text me. I'll help you however I can.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

creekcrawler said:


> I gotta ask, how in the heck are you guys getting down there?
> From the south side?


Yes, south side. It's not that bad, just take your time. I did it a few times with a lot of snow on the ground. It can be done.


----------



## Popspastime

Over 850 and rising today, maybe this weekend if it clears a bit. Supposed to rain a couple days this week so I'll just tie more flies.

Pops


----------

